# Augusta GA places to shoot in local area?



## WolfSpring

I'm looking for places to shoot in the local area, I know they've got the river watch, but I don't like going out much, or at least off post.  Anyone know of any place that's not a tourist trap that I could get some decent nature type shots of?


----------



## Isaiah527

Just logged in and noticed a familiar place. I have to keep short- broken collar  bone so one hand typing. 

augusta ga has the river watch which is great.  Nature shots, you could go to  Augusta country Club (NOT Augusta National) and get some nature shots. Aiken, SC (30 min drive on i-20) has more nature to offer but understandable if not looking to travel. 

Augusta offers a good downtown area (both developed and left abandoned) if you're into that also. Broad Street. There is also a plantation (though I forget the name, but keep your eyes open)


----------



## SCguy

(Slight thread hijack) Isaiah527, do you know of any good places in Aiken? I live about 30-40 minutes from there. 

Thanks,

RD


----------



## Panamamade

Savannah rapids in evans


----------

